# health care



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

We're hoping to move to Cyprus. Ages 60 and 54. Please help us with heath issues. In Spain when you're 60 you get free health care, is it the same throughout Europe, ie Cyprus??


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Alan and Sue. Welcome to the Forum.

I have been looking into this one. If you are a UK National in receipt of a state pension and you go to live elsewhere in the EU then you apply to the Pension Service in Newcastle and they will send you a form E121 that will entitle you to the same health care as a local would get in the state-run health service of the country you have gone to. However it may not be the same as you would get in the UK for example you may not get it totally free or you may have to pay for medication. This is true of any country in the EU. If you have a partner then they are also entitled to an E121. 

From experience I have discovered that Cyprus has a list of medications that the state service can prescribe. It is a basic list and does not include many recent or expensive medications that may be prescribed in the UK. Some of the stuff they do not prescribe can be bought privately from a Pharmacy, some may not be available in Cyprus at all! For example, I take insulin and am having to change to a different brand as mine is not available in Cyprus. So, if you take medication when you come to Cyprus, I do recommend that you check with a Pharmacy before you actually make the final decision to move out.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Tricia, 
On your website you say that the EHIC card is sufficient for Cyprus immigration authorities. The Larnaca immigration office seems to have changed their procedure this year and they are sometimes refusing to accept an EHIC card (we are not the only people to have had one refused). I have heard that Paralimni will accept an EHIC, I don't know about anywhere else.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. We are looking to move to Peyia, any information will be gratefully received.


----------

